# What people food do you feed your Spoo?



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I buy some "people food" meat and fish for mine, as it is cheaper and easier to source than the dog version! Mainly chicken wings, sardines, liver, heart and kidney. They also get smoked sausage and cheese as an occasional treat, and a lick of ice cream or a scrap of sponge cake once in a blue moon! Poppy had a nasty bout of colitis after scrounging too many lamb trimmings at Christmas AND getting into the dishwasher, so I am careful about what scraps they get.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I am pretty strict about no people food for my dogs. I will give Millie fruits and vegetables in moderation, though. Henry's stomach can handle a little more than Millie's, so my dad often sneaks him some pieces of cheese. Last night he had a bite of a $100 block of cheese. Lucky dog!

And I have been feeding them raw chicken backs lately...so I suppose you could call that people food..in a way?


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I home-cook for Lucy. She doesn't get anything BUT "people food" (turkey, rice, broccoli for now - we're doing an elimination diet to see if she's allergic to anything.) I belong to this elist - K9Kitchen : dog diets raw cooked allergies disease

Here's the description of what the members of the list discuss:

This list discusses raw and cooked canine diets with a focus on individual needs. While we encourage a proactive approach for healthy dogs and puppies, we also support the unique requirements of breeding dogs, canine athletes and dogs battling cancer, kidney disease, liver disease, IBD, colitis, allergies, skin problems, heart disease, pancreatitis, bladder stones, thyroid disease and other disorders. Other topics include appropriate nutritional supplements based on dietary requirements, treat recipes, reading material and holistic, traditional and complimentary approaches. Whether your dogs are already on a raw diet, home-cooked diet or you're searching in order to learn more, we welcome and encourage you to share your experiences, ask questions and help others. Our community shows respect for the uniqueness of dogs and people that make diet diversity a must. To that end, we maintain a non flaming environment

Hope this helps! 

Barb


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

I feed quite a bit of people food because I would like to lower my reliance on kibble and even wet dog food, especially after the melamine mess a few years ago. I try to emphasize whole, non-processed foods in my own diet, so why not for my dog as well? Standard meal items include scrambled eggs and yogurt for breakfast, whatever healthy meats/fish and veggies we have had ourselves for dinner (he does not get the fatty meat scraps, but the same stuff we have eaten), rice, baked potato, marinara sauce. He gets string cheese and lean meats for training treats. He also gets *small* tastes of the rich foods we both love, such as blue cheese, goat cheese, pate, and salmon mousse. He also loves edamame. 

All this would be a disaster for a dog with allergies or a sensitive stomach, but it works for us.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

They never, EVER get scraps. I am OCD about this, even if something flips off the counter when we're cooking, I grab it and throw it away. NOT FOR POODLES! The *only* things they get besides their kibble and grain free treats are raw fresh veggies, raw fruit, or raw meat. No seasonings, no salts, no cooking.

Call it boring if you will, but they *love *their kibble, and I know they're doing well on their diet. Vienna was free fed low quality kibble before I got her, she came to me at 61 lbs, and I have her at 53 now.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Feralpudel said:


> I feed quite a bit of people food because I would like to lower my reliance on kibble and even wet dog food, especially after the melamine mess a few years ago. I try to emphasize whole, non-processed foods in my own diet, so why not for my dog as well? Standard meal items include scrambled eggs and yogurt for breakfast, whatever healthy meats/fish and veggies we have had ourselves for dinner (he does not get the fatty meat scraps, but the same stuff we have eaten), rice, baked potato, marinara sauce. He gets string cheese and lean meats for training treats. He also gets *small* tastes of the rich foods we both love, such as blue cheese, goat cheese, pate, and salmon mousse. He also loves edamame.
> 
> All this would be a disaster for a dog with allergies or a sensitive stomach, but it works for us.


We basically do the same with Jäger. I feel like the more variety he has in his diet, the stronger his stomach will be and he will be less likely to develop allergies. He eats 1 cup of high-quality kibble per day (split into two meals) but we always add something to it: scrambled egg, yogurt, cottage cheese, lean meats (chicken, turkey, beef). I often give him a little of what we're eating. He's even had TINY pieces of filet mignon and lobster (boy did he love that, LOL!). I also share my fruit with him (apples, pears, peaches, strawberries, watermelon) and offer him veggies, which he tries to eat but usually just leaves on the floor.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I feed Nickel human-grade food/veggies/fruits but nothing from our dining table [I hope this makes sense]. He gets raw chicken livers, raw egg yolk, cottage cheese, yogurt, *****, cooked salmon, fruits (strawberries, melon, pears, etc) … but absolutely no human ice-cream, bread or human snacks of any kind. He has his doggie yogurt but no dessert with added sugar. He gets tiny tiny bit of cheese once in a while.


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Cottage cheese, yogurt, raw veggies, raw fruit, occasionally a bite of cheese. I used to do raw chicken wings but we had a bad episode, then I tried cooked chicken and yet another adverse reaction. So... we don't do any chicken, ever.

For kibble we switch between the various TOTW, Orijen, and EVO. We used to love Innova but got a bad bag that made both dogs horribly sick. Of course it took days for us to figure out it was the food. Ick .


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Finnegan is on the Hilary's Blend diet, so he gets all human food, but cooked specifically for him and in his dish. i do sprinkle a bit of cheese on his meals as he really likes cheese. Nothing from the table. His food consists of ground beef, potatoes, cod liver oil, safflower oil, tomato sauce and the Hilary's Blend supplement. 

there are many recipes available in the cookbook, but since he had giardia this summer his stomach seems quite sensitive - he cannot tolerate chicken - and I am trying to keep him grain free, so this recipe works and I am sticking with it.

Training treats are nature's instinct freeze dried raw, freeze dried beef liver and freeze dried pumpkin.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

My guys eat their regular food (raw - ground chicken, turkey or beef - mixed with Honest Kitchen dehydrated raw). Sometimes they get my "emergency meal" (nothing thawed out :lol that is a can of mackrel and a can of peas all mashed together and split between the four dogs. 

As for "human" food? They usually get to taste everything I eat. If I have pizza - they get to clean the plate - or the four of them might split a piece of pizza. I have gone through a drive through while traveling and ordered them a plain hamburger torn into pieces to split... or if I am going through a drivethrough just for me, I usually split my fries or chicken or whatever with them. If I'm eating a cookie - they get a bite or two. You get the idea... they eat everything!

I don't have problems with sensitive stomachs - never have with any of my dogs present or past. I think they were just so used to eating whatever I was eating.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I am a good believer that if your dog is used to getting random things in their diet then their system wont "freak out" as much when they DO get into something. I have seen many pancreatitis cases, and most are from dogs who were fed "only dog food, and some veggies". I think getting them used to different items is a good thing.

Riley has an iron clad stomach, and can handle pretty much anything. He gets alot of "scraps" and "people food". He eats a raw diet, so pretty much his whole diet is "people food". His "emergency food" is usually kibble though. 
He gets alot of "extras" though (as long as he is not overweight, and they arnt completely bad). We will cook him up eggs, give him french toast batter, cook him up his own waffle, popcorn, pieces of steak from a plate, etc. He is pretty spoiled, but he is not rude about it! If he was rude, expecting and pushy then he wouldnt get anything!


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I have experience bad pancreatitis from ham and ham fat. I didn't know much back then. Nowadays with my 7 dogs I normally make big batches of dog stew...either with whole chicken or the beefy variety with heart, liver and ground meat. I ALWAYS cool it skim of the solidified fat. YUK!

Biggest NO NO here is wheat...no bread, pizza, toast, cookies, pie crust etc,


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm a believer in healthy variety, too. In the UK at least the premium kibbles are not available in supermarkets, let alone convenience stores. Finding yourself at the back of beyond, with the one and only kibble that doesn't cause problems back on the kitchen table a few hundred miles away, is not an experience to repeat!


----------



## curlysmama (Oct 31, 2010)

My dogs both get scrambled eggs, cheese, yogurt, turkey, chicken, & whatever thekids try to sneak them, lol. Popcorn and goldfish I have caught the kids giving to them! They both eat blue buffalo kibble and sometimes I mix in canned blue buffalo in the evenings.


----------



## jazzi480 (Sep 19, 2010)

The girls get left over meat, vegies, from our dinners, also we add yogurt, eggs cheese no grains though. They get grain free kibble, grain free canned lots of variety! Only tummy issues we have is if they get some grain, rice, wheat, bread ect.... Room clearing Gas eewwwwww!


----------



## buttercup123 (Oct 7, 2010)

AgilityIG said:


> My guys eat their regular food (raw - ground chicken, turkey or beef - mixed with Honest Kitchen dehydrated raw). Sometimes they get my "emergency meal" (nothing thawed out :lol that is a can of mackrel and a can of peas all mashed together and split between the four dogs.
> 
> As for "human" food? They usually get to taste everything I eat. If I have pizza - they get to clean the plate - or the four of them might split a piece of pizza. I have gone through a drive through while traveling and ordered them a plain hamburger torn into pieces to split... or if I am going through a drivethrough just for me, I usually split my fries or chicken or whatever with them. If I'm eating a cookie - they get a bite or two. You get the idea... they eat everything!
> 
> I don't have problems with sensitive stomachs - never have with any of my dogs present or past. I think they were just so used to eating whatever I was eating.


Same, my mastiff usually comes to work and if I'm there for awhile I'll go get myself a sub and her a plain hot dog. 
She also get anything I eat.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

lots of human food, but nothing spicy or containing harmful ingredients. Llama particularly likes organic smoked salmon (very little salt), probiotic cheese (lactose-free), and raw almond cookies from Whole Foods. she's living large.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

TQ and TheGrey eat kibble. They love it, though. They do get treats of veggies and fruit (all three looooove bananas), the occasional raw meat, and nonsugary or salty extras. TQ has a stomach of steel, though, and would gladly eat glass and cardboard if I put it in her bowl.

Tate is a sensitive tummy kind of dog. He eats all people food because he can't really handle kibble. His emergency meals are kibble, however, and because it isn't the norm, he gobbles it down like it is a great treat, looking at me the whole time like, "REALLY?! I get to eat these treats for dinner?!" I occasionally give him kibble for a meal, just so he doesn't get too spoiled, and I know that in a pinch he will eat it. I would hate to solely feed him his home-made and then be traveling and him refuse to eat kibble.

Tate's homemade meals consist of chicken, turkey, or beef (thus far), and a veggie, and sometimes a grain. We cut out grains this past batch of food to see how he did and he was great, so I know he can survive without them.


----------



## Persia (Oct 14, 2010)

*thank you*

all for sharing with me. I love talking about food and my newest obsession, my puppy! 

Persia is my first dog and I'm in my 30's. She eats kibble now and as a wellness chef/foodie you can imagine me wanting to feed her a healthy variety.
At the same time, I don't want to make her sick.

She has lived with me for 6 weeks and thriving on everything, but I'm eager to sharpen my canine culinary skills.

I have decided to switch her over to raw. I promote Ayurvedic eating (which focuses on digestion and disease prevention) to my clients and it makes a lot of sense to me. 
I had no idea domestic dogs ate raw...

Learning loads at th PF!


----------

